# Nt105 275/40/r17



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

will the nitto Nt105 275/40/17 Fit on the rear stock 17" rims


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Maybe. The side to side of the subframe on theses cars isn't the same. The worst is you'll have to trim or roll the fenders.


----------



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

definitely not trimming. that leads to possible rust haha. thanks for your input


----------



## boosted6.0gto (Nov 16, 2013)

I ran some 275 555 DRs on the stock 17s as my track tires for awhile. So yes the tires will fit on the rims.


----------

